# World Series Game 5 2020



## Furryanimal (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2020)

Furryanimal said:


>


Hey thanks, Furry. I haven't watched baseball in too many years but when I was married we watched it all the time. Yankees!

It's funny you posted this, because a friend sent me a clip from the last game when the Dodgers lost. It was a pretty good clip-


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 26, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Hey thanks, Furry. I haven't watched baseball in too many years but when I was married we watched it all the time. Yankees!
> 
> It's funny you posted this, because a friend sent me a clip from the last game when the Dodgers lost. It was a pretty good clip-


oh yeah...I managed to be awake for game four.Incredible and shocking ending!


----------



## jerry old (Oct 27, 2020)

Good series, 
Dodgers, lots of years as bridesmaids ...finally.  Dodgers always close, lots of playoffs (like the Cowboys) Enough of this nonsense!
'Were the champs.'  Yea, yea, ye

Dodgers and Ray's fans had to be let down with the games having to be played in Texas-due to covid-19, bummer.


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 27, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Good series,
> Dodgers, lots of years as bridesmaids ...finally.  Dodgers always close, lots of playoffs (like the Cowboys) Enough of this nonsense!
> 'Were the champs.'  Yea, yea, ye
> 
> Dodgers and Ray's fans had to be let down with the games having to be played in Texas-due to covid-19, bummer.


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (Oct 28, 2020)

We have two threads on baseball, confused...

Watched video of  pitchers blowing out their arms:

you cannot put that much stress on the muscles in your arm
without the danger of shedding the muscles and ligaments.
The muscles in your arms resemble shreds of spaghetti when the arm goes


----------

